# This mummy needs friends!!



## hayley94

Ok so it's been a while since I've been on here, I have a nearly two yoear old little boy harry :baby: and we like in the outskirts of west London (Windsor/staines area), I changed my work from day shifts to night last July and realised I had no friends outside of work who are parents so with all the spare time I have I'm normally sat at home or at he park alone with Harry not that I mind that but I think it's not just me who needs friends it's him too, I do go to a baby group but either no one turns up, the baby's are all too tiny for him to play with or the group of mums that do go tend to stay in their little 'group' anyway would love to get to know a few people near me


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Aw it's so quiet on this forum these days...

Hi :) I get how you feel, being lacking in friends with kids, I was the same, particularly with my eldest (had her at 18) groups I found awkward and clicky and there weren't any young parents near me. Hope you have found some now, if not, have you tried netmums? That really helped me meet some lovely mums and kids in my area.. Give it a go :) I'm north essex so no help here lol


----------



## ClairAye

I'm no where close but I agree with Netmums :) They have a meet a mum section.

Also I'm Clair, 19, my son is 2 in 5 days and my daughter just turned 5 months :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I know how you feel, I'm east Midlands so not very close but definitely try mumsnet :) x


----------



## beanzz

Know exactly how you feel. Even my friends with kids same age as Oakley are useless. None of them bothered to come to his 2nd birthday :(


----------



## Fraoula

I'm in a same situation, but I'm younger than you. The mum and baby groups tend to have older women cliques there. I lost touch with all of my friends over the last couple of years, so it is quite lonely. I had a really bad experience on NM, personally. I was accused of being someone else and I kept being honest with them but a couple of the bullies wouldn't listen, so I had to report my thread to get it removed. I don't think it's fair that I should have to justify myself to anyone.


----------



## ChiiBaby

I lost alot of friends when i got pregnant i still have a few but there not mums yets! im in east midlands x

Also my daughter is 2 :) x


----------

